# Nirvana Shop Review-Just Ordered 1-08-09



## bigbenzo420 (Jan 8, 2009)

Hey every one Im Bigbenzo420 anywayz Ive decided 2 start this thread on www.nirvana-shop.com and rate my expierence with them.

Nirvana-shop.com review

Date ordered - 1/08/09 - 8:30pm
Payment type - Credit Card
I live in - Las Vegas Nevada USA

I plan on growing them out with a 250w HPS 4 veg/flower using organ/guano/soil look 4 my journel soon.........hopefully

Anyone please leave a comment or suggestion if u have grown this strain before or just give me link to ur grow also if u ever bought other strains from nirvana-shop please check out the poll

Strain-Indoor BigBud 10pk $ 35.64 retail price

This info about the strain off their website



Big Bud is one of the oldest commercial strains. Our Big Bud is bred for maximum yield without too much compromise on quality. The branches may become so heavy with flowers that they may need to be tied up. Big Bud has some Skunk characteristics and a fairly long lasting high. 

Plant type: Best suitable for indoor growing.
Plant height: Medium- Indica/Sativa mix
Stoned or high?: Stoney yet high- Allround Buzz
THC level: Medium 8-15%
Flowering Weeks: 8/10
Yield (Sea of Green on one m2) : 500-600
Harvest Month: 9/10
Grow difficulty: Easy (Good for beginners)


----------



## the widowman (Jan 9, 2009)

yea nirvana are a bit slow but i got what i ordered no problems. 100% germ rate.


----------



## bigbenzo420 (Jan 9, 2009)

the widowman said:


> yea nirvana are a bit slow but i got what i ordered no problems. 100% germ rate.


 
If u dont mind me asking do u live in the usa and what strain did u order? And how many dayz did it take? Did u have a successfully harvest?


----------



## grassified (Jan 9, 2009)

well to give you guys a better idea I ordered from nirvana on the 17th of december, and it sat in the packing deprtment for 20 days, then it finally shipped out on the 7th of january. Im guessing it will take atleast another 20 days to get here to hawaii.


----------



## grassified (Jan 9, 2009)

SO BASICALLY,

if time is an issue for you, I would pay the extra 10-20$ at another seedbank and just get the seeds faster.


----------



## bigbenzo420 (Jan 9, 2009)

grassified said:


> well to give you guys a better idea I ordered from nirvana on the 17th of december, and it sat in the packing deprtment for 20 days, then it finally shipped out on the 7th of january. Im guessing it will take atleast another 20 days to get here to hawaii.


Dam so u havent even got ur order yet? hope thats not the case with me ..... fingers crossed so what strain did u order? if u dont mind me askng and did u use a credit card? how many beanz are u expecting?



grassified said:


> SO BASICALLY,
> 
> if time is an issue for you, I would pay the extra 10-20$ at another seedbank and just get the seeds faster.


 
Time is not a issue with me I have plenty of bagseed 2 grow and good cheap weed connections but on the other hand I would like 2 see it in a couple weeks in good condition.......Ive heard horror stories of seedz coming crushed anywayz peace and keep posting a update every so often.


----------



## bigbenzo420 (Jan 9, 2009)

Well it looks like they have recieved my payment in only a day status is upgraded to step *4* of *7*

this is off their site of how they classify ur order status

*(step 1 from 7) Waiting for Payment - *We are waiting for payment such as Bank Transfer or your enveloppe with Cash. 
*(step 1 from 7)** Creditcard Processing - *Your creditcard transaction will be processed at the creditcard payment provider 
*(step 2 from 7) Creditcard Approval - *Your creditcard transaction will be checked through our internal anti-fraud system. 
*(step 3 from 7)** Creditcard Verification - *Your transaction needs some extra anti-fraud attention and will be checked manually. 
*(step 4 from 7)* *Paid - *We received your payment and will start processing your order. 
*(step 5 from 7) Assembling Order - *At this moment we are preparing your order! (counting and packaging). 
*(step 6 from 7) Shipping to depot - *Your order will be shipped today to our depot for further distributing. 
*(step 6 from 7) Shipping to final Destination - *Your order will be shipped today from our depot to the final shipping address


----------



## spiked1 (Jan 9, 2009)

I bought from nirvana and received my seeds in about 2 weeks,
but only 2 out of 5 PPP feminised sprouted, emailed nirvana and
they sent me 5 more, again arrived in 2 weeks to OZ.
So far they are the best seedbank I have tried, but I've only tried 6 different seedbanks.


----------



## bigbenzo420 (Jan 9, 2009)

spiked1 said:


> I bought from nirvana and received my seeds in about 2 weeks,
> but only 2 out of 5 PPP feminised sprouted, emailed nirvana and
> they sent me 5 more, again arrived in 2 weeks to *OZ.*
> So far they are the best seedbank I have tried, but I've only tried 6 different seedbanks.


well that dosent sound bad at all 10 fem seeds for the price of 5 and what or where is OZ? And what other seedbanks do u stand by? peace BIGBENZO420

p.s do u live in the us?


----------



## bigbenzo420 (Jan 9, 2009)

I have just heard a story about some horrible cock suckers that have imatating nirvana-shop.com as nirvana-seeds.com this kind of stories really burn me up apparently nirvana-seeds stole nirvana-shops layout and been telling people 2 send cash in of credit card etc also heard of people ordering and not recieveing any other contact from them I sincerly hope all people and or peoples involved with nirvana-seeds get delt with like male plants in the garden ........murder peace BIGBENZO420 anyone else please post if u been scamed by these basturds

the only difference is the name in the wed address see 4 yourself

[URL="http://www.nirvana-shop.com"]www.nirvana-shop.com[/URL] = ok/yes

[URL="http://www.nirvana-seeds.com"]*www.nirvana-seeds**.com*[/URL]* = BAD/DO NOT ORDER*

*p.s the pic shows how they should be dealt with hahahah*


----------



## Eddie McPot (Jan 9, 2009)

Haha fuck them cock smokers. This thread should be pinned somewhere so ppl don't get fucked. I hope someone gets them.


----------



## raiderman (Jan 10, 2009)

the reason your order taking some time , is you ordered through chsistmas and new year they took some time off.i ordered 2-white russians and blue cheese ,got here in 7 days texas, ordered two months ago..fastast delivery i seen .yea hang those cock smokers,lol.


----------



## bigbenzo420 (Jan 12, 2009)

1-12-2009 BIG BUD on the way !!!!!!!

Ok its been 4 days since placing my order with the shop and my status has been upgraded to 6 of 7 hopefully will be in the sky/boat anyday now and on their way anywayz will update any further changes peace 

this is off their site of how they classify ur order status

*(step 1 from 7) Waiting for Payment - *We are waiting for payment such as Bank Transfer or your enveloppe with Cash. 
*(step 1 from 7)** Creditcard Processing - *Your creditcard transaction will be processed at the creditcard payment provider 
*(step 2 from 7) Creditcard Approval - *Your creditcard transaction will be checked through our internal anti-fraud system. 
*(step 3 from 7)** Creditcard Verification - *Your transaction needs some extra anti-fraud attention and will be checked manually. 
*(step 4 from 7)* *Paid - *We received your payment and will start processing your order. 
*(step 5 from 7) Assembling Order - *At this moment we are preparing your order! (counting and packaging). 
*(step 6 from 7) Shipping to depot - *Your order will be shipped today to our depot for further distributing. 
*(step 6 from 7) Shipping to final Destination - *Your order will be shipped today from our depot to the final shipping address 


P.S Anyone please send me link if u seen a journel/diary documenting nirvana Big Bud thanks peace


----------



## bigbenzo420 (Jan 12, 2009)

I was surfing around the web mainly other seedbanks and I find some of them sell nirvana seedz for cheaper $$ anywayz back 2 the subject check out this info about nirvana they dont post on their site complementary ***growshopalien.com



NIRVANA HISTORY


***"Cannabis seeds history of Nirvana goes way back to the end of the 1980's. At that time Nirvana's founder was working at Amsterdam's most famous grow-shop, the legendary "Positronics", and it was the knowledge and inspiration that he received there that moved him to think about starting his own *cannabis seeds* company. Years were spent traveling, seeking out and collecting *marijuana seeds* from the finest strains. And more years went in experimentation, growing, cross breeding and developing the new cannabis strains from among which Nirvana selected the best to become their range of high quality hybrid marijuana seeds. After applying and expanding his experience in a number of Amsterdam's best known grow-shops it came time to offer the expertise he had gained, and the high quality products he had developed, to the world. The result of this initiative was the foundation of Nirvana in 1995. Originally a cannabis seed specialist, Nirvana is now an innovative business concept. It has developed into a shop with a unique and original range of self-developed hemp products that extend the uses of this extraordinary plant further than ever before"

"Marijuana seeds straight from the Nirvana breeder/seedbank.
Indica Sativa Feminized hemp seeds.
Nirvana provides quality F1 marijuana seeds at low prices
10 seeds per p"​


----------



## bigbenzo420 (Jan 13, 2009)

1/13/2009

Just viewed an email from nirvana status updated 7 of 7 shipping 2 final destination so hopefully will be here soon I will post any new news peace


----------



## bigbenzo420 (Jan 20, 2009)

*Nirvana-shop.com review*

ordered = 1-08-09
shipped to USA,NV = 1-13-09
today = 1-20-09

And theres nothing new..................


Checked my mail today and nothing but a empty hollow metal box well its been a full 7 days since my package supposably shipped out im becoming a lil impatient but not worried I have faith in the shop I will post anything new peace


----------



## bigbenzo420 (Jan 29, 2009)

ordered = 1-08-09
shipped to USA,NV = 1-13-09
today = 1-29-09


15 days and counting since my package left the netherlands and still no fuc*in package I feel raped and molested out of $ 35.00 Im pissed off, even if I get my order witch I probaly wont it still took hella long anywayz Ive been scoping out attitude seedbank I will post anything new and dont forget 2 check out my bagseed grow journel and _*coming soon attitude seedbank review by Bigbenzo420*_

Ps I notice attitude seedbank sells nirvana beanz 2


----------



## hydgrow (Jan 29, 2009)

Not trying to bash attitude in anyway but I am experianceing the same problem your having with Nirvana with the Attitude. Got a confirmation but they state no payment and my account is billed and for a lot more than 35-40 bucks. I think it's all just part of the game it's like Vegas gambling some make it others don't. Hope it works out for us both good luck!


----------



## bigbenzo420 (Jan 29, 2009)

hydgrow said:


> Not trying to bash attitude in anyway but I am experianceing the same problem your having with Nirvana with the Attitude. Got a confirmation but they state no payment and my account is billed and for a lot more than 35-40 bucks. I think it's all just part of the game it's like Vegas gambling some make it others don't. Hope it works out for us both good luck!


 
What strain did u pick up ?? And did u ever try nirvana ?? What state u from ??


----------



## hydgrow (Jan 29, 2009)

I have ordered from Nirvana but it was a year or so ago got jock horror and a year later 10/10 germed! 

From the tude I got nirvana mix, barneys farm blue cheese, cheese, Durban from passion i think, and g13 skunk(frebies), PPP, and WW

And they delivered to the midwest in like 2-3 weeks from takeoff


----------



## bigbenzo420 (Feb 4, 2009)

Update

ordered = 1-8-09
shipped = 1-13-09
today= 2-4-09

Well its been 22 days and no package nirvana shop sucks ass. I cant wait any longer I filed a support ticket on my order because I never recieved it so heres the email I sent to those suckers


_In reference to order # 2********1_

_Hello nirvana shop as u know I placed a order on 1-9-09 and the package was supposedly shipped out on 1-13-09 to the listed address in the USA. Today is 2-4-09 a full 22 days after the package was shipped and I still havent recieved any package from nirvana shop. I have been very patient for my package and I have no other choice but to contact my credit card company to issue a chargeback on that order saying it was unauthorized and fradulant/illegal etc. witch entitles me 2 a full refund on behalf of VISA credit card company, so if I dont recieve a response/refund/package with in 3 business dayz I will have to take action and contact Visa. I dont plan on doing business with u guys anymore, instead I will not reccomend you 2 anyone and I will bash nirvana shop on all web forums and social networks._



*Attention RIU admin/staff take the nirvana-shop advertisment off ur site, so more people dont get ripped off*


----------



## Swag (Feb 4, 2009)

bigbenzo420 said:


> Update
> 
> ordered = 1-8-09
> shipped = 1-13-09
> ...


They probably shipped it. I guess you forgot your in America where marijuana seeds are ILLEGAL! Don't blame them if you've never recieved it. They're a very reliable company and very good at stealth delivery but there is always a chance of it some jackass finding the seeds. It took my seeds about a month and a half to get to me after I ordered them. Just be patient also when they mean "stealth delivery" they mean stealth delivery I got my seeds in a "christmas card". I've heard of someone getting their seeds in a colored pencil box. Make sure to check the address of all your mail!


----------



## travkatx (Feb 6, 2009)

I didnt have any trouble with them at all really. I ordered 10pk PPP not-feminized seeds from nirvana-shop.com. 

ordered:12-13-08
shipped:12-17-08
delivered:12-23-08

10 days isnt too bad.

I waited about a week and then germinated 5 of them. 4 did well, one was stunted and was pulled. The other 4 are doing well and are into their first few days in veg.


----------



## justatoker (Feb 6, 2009)

travkatx said:


> I didnt have any trouble with them at all really. I ordered 10pk PPP not-feminized seeds from nirvana-shop.com.
> 
> ordered:12-13-08
> shipped:12-17-08
> ...


 
have you ever grew/smoked PPP before? Does it really smell/taste like that old school "red hair sense" type of "piney" taste/smell?


----------



## ThaTruth (Feb 8, 2009)

I also order from nirvana on 1/15/09 shipped out 1/19/09 and it has been 20 days since it shipped out and nothing... I am wondering if customs are catching on to them or they are just scamming a few here and there to make more profit. Either way I still have some hope that they will arrive... but im fearing the worst.


----------



## bigbenzo420 (Feb 13, 2009)

Update 2-13-09

Ok well I still havent recieved anything from the shop witch sucks but I made some progress in my quest for premium beanz check out this email they sent me

_Hello Bigbenzo420,_

_First of all; I do not like to receive threats from you or anybody else!_
_The Big Bud seeds have been shipped to you on the 14th of January and_
_I think it is not fair to get so mad at us since I can not help it that you_
_have not received anything yet. _
_I suggest you wait one more week, it happens sometimes that customers_
_receive their packages after a month, something I can not be blamed for._
_If you have not received anything by the 14th of this month, I will_
_resend the seeds to you. _
_They might have been lost in the mail, stolen or confiscated._

_Please keep me informed._

_Peace,_
_Alice_


Heres the second one after I sent them a apologie for my threats and thanked them for there cooperation

_Hi Bigbenzo420,_

_Apologies accepted, no problem. Please let me know on the 12th at the latest_
_if you have received anything. I will be able to resend the seeds to you before_
_my holidays (15th till 20th of February)._

_Peace,_
_Alice_


So sure enough I never recieved anything and told them to resend the seeds. Today is 2-13-09 and my order is on resend step 5 of 7 , I will post any new newz


----------



## smokinHerbOnDaCurb (Feb 13, 2009)

justatoker said:


> have you ever grew/smoked PPP before? Does it really smell/taste like that old school "red hair sense" type of "piney" taste/smell?


yeah it has a very mild aftertaste of pine.


----------



## WishfulKUSH (Feb 16, 2009)

Sarp, i live in australia, i orderd 10 early misty seeds, email told me they got shippd on 23rd of jan 09, its now 17th feb 09, still no seeds, tho i hope they come, emaild nirvana with questions, got a reply within the day, all seems to be good with them, upto now, will post more when / if my babies come.


----------



## bigbenzo420 (Feb 17, 2009)

Update 2-17-09 step 7 of 7

Well I got a email on 2/14 informing me my order has been updated to step 7 of 7 so this is their last chance to prove themselves as a worthly seedbank anywayz I will post any new info peace


P.S nirvana still sucks ballz


----------



## ThaTruth (Feb 18, 2009)

I just received my order from nirvana today 29 days later and the package was opened! There was no indication that it was customs...no stamp, tape, or letter. It was just opened up and sealed back with tape and inside was the "stealth package" with an empty baggy inside and no seeds. Nirvana said that they will send me another but i dont know if i should take the chance if it gets caught by customs that i could get in trouble. What do u guys think? Good Luck w/ your order Benzo.


----------



## bigbenzo420 (Feb 18, 2009)

ThaTruth said:


> I just received my order from nirvana today 29 days later and the package was opened! There was no indication that it was customs...no stamp, tape, or letter. It was just opened up and sealed back with tape and inside was the "stealth package" with an empty baggy inside and no seeds. Nirvana said that they will send me another but i dont know if i should take the chance if it gets caught by customs that i could get in trouble. What do u guys think? Good Luck w/ your order Benzo.


What the hell is up with that is my first thought and wtf u mean no seeds empty baggie thats really tripy and weird and any more details about ur package. On the other hand thats nice nirvana is working with you and I would not worry about cumtoms interfering with your life. Either u get them or dont as simple as that, just like a seedbank u suck or u dont this looks like a sucky try someone else peace.

PS Are u in the United States Of America ??? If so what state ???


----------



## DRGreyMind (Feb 18, 2009)

you get your seeds in the end?


----------



## imburne (Feb 19, 2009)

exactly.. what happened here?


----------



## bigbenzo420 (Feb 19, 2009)

DRGreyMind said:


> you get
> your seeds in the end?


If ur talking 2 me , then NO Ive never recieved any seeds from nirvana.



imburne said:


> exactly.. what happened here?


Just start reading from page one if u want 2 know what happened.


----------



## ThaTruth (Feb 23, 2009)

Yeah it sucks, I live in New Jersey and im not going to bother with any online seed banks I just got some seeds from a friend who grew ak and white rhino so I will just be using them instead. Good luck Benzo


----------



## justsaymint (Mar 8, 2009)

have u gotten the seeds yet


----------



## doctorD (Mar 8, 2009)

Ok heres my story. I placed my order online and was sent e-mail along the way to keep me up to date. After as few days I got a package. I dont want to give anything away as to how it was shipped but I will say it was very stealth. I opened the package looked inside and wondered why the sent me this useless package. It was more like a promo than anything. Well I thought maybe it was a test shipment or something so I tossed it aside and waited for another package. 
After a day or so I went to the web page to see if it said anything about a test package. It didnt but It did say to check your package thourghly. Well guess what. I open it again look at it again see nothing and tossed it on the table to smoke a bowl. Ok so now im smoking a bowl feet up and the package is taunting me from the corner of my eye then it hits me!!! I pick it up pull on this thing and BINGO! 10 big bud seeds 10 haze and a 10 pac of the indoor mix. Im in the USA too so they are good at what they do. I would reccomend them. Also to the OP next time try a nicer e-mail to start things off. If I got the one you sent them I know I wouldnt go out of my way to help. It would be the last thing on my list of thing to do. Just some advice take it for what its worth.


----------



## mokino (Mar 8, 2009)

i got them in different packs ...card,wallet,other weird thing but they always come thrue i live in canada so i dont know how customs are but anyway i think nirvana is the best on the net for price/quality and service and from what i hear there one of the rare companies who ship to the us i give them 10 stars


----------



## justsaymint (Mar 10, 2009)

i need to know if u ever got the seeds


----------



## justsaymint (Mar 14, 2009)

sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## dimebagdan (Mar 14, 2009)

justsaymint said:


> sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


 you may get it. you may not.can you afford that 50 $ is to much to find out. or you order indoor mix and they send you pure sativa that grow so tall you cant use them or they are from herm seeds.


----------



## calibob (Mar 14, 2009)

Ordered from Nirvana last year, got the seeds 2 months later. Ordered 20 fem seeds, 15 of them flat as a sheet of paper! When they say stealth they mean it, even I didn't know they were seeds. They said they would replace them, still waiting, 9 months.


----------



## justsaymint (Mar 14, 2009)

i just dont get why this site advertises nirvana but not attitude by what i read here nirvana comes thru like half the time, and attitude is 100% everytime


----------



## FoxCompany426 (Mar 17, 2009)

I ordered 10 Jock Horror Seeds on 3/12/09 by credit card to the midwest US, and received them today, 3/17/09. I'm sorry to here you haven't received your seeds yet. Maybe it just wasn't meant to come. I would try somewhere else.


----------



## cali-high (Mar 17, 2009)

this site advertises it because the site owner gets money from nirvana who ever clicks on their link and shit.....

just shop at attitude seedbank or another bank that i like is planetskunk that is one of my favorite shops....but both of these shops i listed are excellent...plus the tude carries nirvana seeds if you want em.


----------



## FoxCompany426 (Mar 17, 2009)

FoxCompany426 said:


> I ordered 10 Jock Horror Seeds on 3/12/09 by credit card to the midwest US, and received them today, 3/17/09. I'm sorry to hear you haven't received your seeds yet. Maybe it just wasn't meant to come. I would try somewhere else.


BTW, i meant to say that they were from Nirvana.


----------



## DaveTheNewbie (Mar 17, 2009)

These 2 sum it up for me and my friends :



mokino said:


> i got them in different packs ...card,wallet,other weird thing but they always come thrue i live in canada so i dont know how customs are but anyway i think nirvana is the best on the net for price/quality and service and from what i hear there one of the rare companies who ship to the us i give them 10 stars





spiked1 said:


> I bought from nirvana and received my seeds in about 2 weeks,
> but only 2 out of 5 PPP feminised sprouted, emailed nirvana and
> they sent me 5 more, again arrived in 2 weeks to OZ.
> So far they are the best seedbank I have tried, but I've only tried 6 different seedbanks.


----------



## dimebagdan (Mar 19, 2009)

DaveTheNewbie said:


> These 2 sum it up for me and my friends :


with friends like nirvana you dont need enimies. two fucking months huh well i guess there is a chance ill get my seeds from nirvana. ive only been waiting for 1 1/2 months. and ordered and recieved 2 times from dr chronic while i waited. also you might get seeds but theyll suffer from poor genetics.


----------



## dimebagdan (Mar 19, 2009)

dimebagdan said:


> with friends like nirvana you dont need enimies. two fucking months huh well i guess there is a chance ill get my seeds from nirvana. ive only been waiting for 1 1/2 months. and ordered and recieved 2 times from dr chronic while i waited. also you might get seeds but theyll suffer from poor genetics.


 dave the newb looks like from your link your growing bagseed?


----------



## Brick Top (Mar 22, 2009)

justsaymint said:


> *i just dont get why this site advertises nirvana* but not attitude by what i read here nirvana comes thru like half the time, and attitude is 100% everytime


 
Like in "Jerry McGuire" its all about the money. Nirvana pays to advertise here and evidently Attitude does not. It is not like the owners of this site just decided to push Nirvana and gives them free advertising.


----------



## Brick Top (Mar 22, 2009)

I have never purchased from Nirvana or purchased Nirvana seeds through any seedbank, and I never will. 

Ever since first finding seedbanks and sites like this online I have read numerous horror stories about Nirvana, about their shipping and customer care and about their genetics too. I cannot begin to guess how many times I have read where people never received their beans and then complained and Nirvana threatened to drop a dime on the customer and sic LEO on them if they did not stop bothering them. There was also a thread here a while back from someone who ordered from Nirvana and after a while gave up on their seeds and, if I remember the event correctly, requested a refund from their credit card company and that of course cost Nirvana and that time Nirvana did ship, though late, and then Nirvana said pay up or we will notify your local cop shop about you and they of course had the person&#8217;s information to do so. 

I have also read very many messages about poor germ rates and poor genetics and crushed beans due to poor shipping/packaging practices. 

There are a handful of very good very reliable very dependable breeders and seedbanks and there is no reason for anyone to use a breeder or seedbank that is iffy at best and horrible at worst and Nirvana definitely fits into that range. Their history over the years more than has proven that and for people to use propagandistic sanctimonious advertising information written by Nirvana or one of its minions in an attempt to make Nirvana appear to be better than it is, is absurd to say the least. 

Spin and blowing smoke does not a quality breeder or seedbank make.


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Mar 23, 2009)

I've ordered about 10 strains from Nirvana-shop

Shipping - Discrete, never had damaged beans (and I'm on the other side the world! lol)
Time - Got to me within a couple weeks all but once, where it took about 3 weeks - Was around xmas tho I think.
Germination rate - 99% (as usual) ... Put them in soil, keep the soil moist, keep in hot water cupboard until most have germinated then put them under fluro until rest germinate lol
Customer Sevice - Never needed to complain or anything.
Genetics - Good Value ... Not greatest genetics, but for the price you pay they're definitely worthy, phenos vary a fair bit, but this can be good when looking for mother plants. Never had problems with hermies. Good genetics for newbie growers who just want to get the basics of growing down before spending a lot on strains that they may kill during their learning curve anyway haha

But just so you know, I don't buy these anymore - They were great to learn with, but now I've moved up to bigger and better _(and more expensive :s)_ things ... Like White Russian, Kali Mist and Super Lemon Haze!!!  lol


----------



## la9 (Mar 23, 2009)

grassified said:


> SO BASICALLY,
> 
> if time is an issue for you, I would pay the extra 10-20$ at another seedbank and just get the seeds faster.


What ? Planet skunk has free shipping, why pay extra ? Deliver in 5 working days, why wait ? They don't sell Nirvana, maybe that's why.


----------



## BuDxSmOkEr (Mar 23, 2009)

How long does it normally take them to process the payment? I placed my order on Saturday with my credit card which has already been charged, but yet it says on nirvana they needto process the payment


----------



## schmitra (Mar 24, 2009)

i have gone through nirvana shop before and they are legit. we will see haw it goes


----------



## bigbenzo420 (Mar 24, 2009)

Ordered 1-8-09 
Today 3-24-09

Fuck Nirvana-shop.com and shame on RIU.org for advertising them as reputable company

Just like the title says no seeds even after they claimed to ship them a second time as far as Im concerned they can kiss my ass and have my $35 bucks heard there genetics suck anywayz

ps I feel like pulling a timmothy mcveigh on their headquarters


----------



## community (Mar 24, 2009)

im not ordering from these guys. too many upsetting stories.


----------



## la9 (Mar 25, 2009)

Please make a note, I'm changing my referal for Planet Skunk, they used to be the best in my opinion but they decided to change how you pay them

They send you a list of instructions of what to do after you place your order. You have to go and sign up at western union and fill out a bunch of numbers and pay western union $20 for letting you send money thru them.

Then you have to take a buch of information from te western union site back to the planet skunk site and send all that information to them.

After that from what I understand there is no verification emails, you just have to sit and hope everything went thru OK.

When you need a PHD in Mathematics to pay for a pack of seeds I have to say it's time to go somewhere else.

So they went from #1 on my list clear to last.


----------



## bigbenzo420 (Mar 25, 2009)

la9 said:


> Please make a note, I'm changing my referal for Planet Skunk, they used to be the best in my opinion but they decided to change how you pay them
> 
> They send you a list of instructions of what to do after you place your order. You have to go and sign up at western union and fill out a bunch of numbers and pay western union $20 for letting you send money thru them.
> 
> ...


 
sounds like a alot work just for seeds, and whos #1 on ur list now ??


----------



## la9 (Mar 25, 2009)

I prefer Attitude just like everyone else now. Hate to join the crowd but right now it's the place to go.


----------



## justsaymint (Mar 26, 2009)

yea man attitude is 100% everytime just get the t shirt and ur good


----------



## doctorD (Apr 3, 2009)

Fuck nirvana. They never answered my e-mail go with attitude. they are much better I have been happy with them


----------



## OG WINK (Apr 3, 2009)

I have ordered seeds once and that one time it worked. I would HIGHLY suggest using http://www.seedboutique.com/. This website has alot of contact information and is very user friendly as well. This company is from the UK, so expect some time for your seeds to come. Mine as i can remember took no longer then 2 weeks. All my seeds germed. PLUS they give you freebie seeds when you spend a certain amount, which also had a 100% germ. Personally i will never use anything else. I used a money order to order my seeds.

But whenever you order seeds, you have to go into it thinking that your going to get them or nothing at all. I've heard plenty of horror stories, so hopefully this will help anyone in the future.


----------



## yelodrvr (Apr 3, 2009)

i have ordered 3 times. the first time took about 3 weeks from the day i ordered. the package was stealth. so much so, that i almost missed them. 

the 2 time, it took about 3 weeks also. different stealth package. 

the 3rd time it took about 5 days from date of order. the package was not stealth. if it had been open by customs they would have seen a big pot leaf on the package. the first two also seemed to be shipped from a address other than nirvana. the 3rd was not. 

they where bubblelious, skunk #1 for first order. i think this is the bubblelious. 




2nd was mix pack consisting of afghan, skunk #1, PPP, master kush, breeders special. 
this one i think is some where around week 4 flower. check the sig for the grow log. 


the other batch. check the grow for the info. 



3rd is 5 feminized wonder woman, and 10 white widow. not yet started.

btw midwest here.


----------



## justsaymint (Apr 7, 2009)

still no seeds???


----------



## bigbenzo420 (Apr 7, 2009)

justsaymint said:


> still no seeds???


No I havent recieved anything from the nirvana-shop.com, and I dont think I ever will. In the time spent since ordering and not getting my order Ive done some research and discovered theres alot better seed companies out there.


----------



## Canabianboy (Apr 8, 2009)

Hello, I'm planning to order some seeds from nirvana.. I'm confused because there are many websites.. seedboutique. com, nirvanashop.com etc.. which one is the real one? I'm planning to use an aerogarden to grow my babies.

This is my first time growing and I was planning to grow either ganja dwarf, lowryder # 2 or bubblelicious... any recommendations? thanks a lot!


----------



## bigbenzo420 (Apr 8, 2009)

Canabianboy said:


> Hello, I'm planning to order some seeds from nirvana.. I'm confused because there are many websites.. seedboutique. com, nirvanashop.com etc.. which one is the real one? I'm planning to use an aerogarden to grow my babies.
> 
> This is my first time growing and I was planning to grow either ganja dwarf, lowryder # 2 or bubblelicious... any recommendations? thanks a lot!


Well DONT order from nirvanashop.com and I have heard good things about seedboutique but never ordered, but try the tude they got all the strains u mentioned for a good price and get the t-shirt package for guranted shipping peace good luck click here http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/automatic-flowering-dwarfs-128-c.asp


----------



## bigbenzo420 (Apr 10, 2009)

drydayton said:


> buy cialis slews cheap cialis viagra


WTF??? I already got the hook up on viagra stop spamming asshole


----------



## 420Chef (Apr 10, 2009)

Canabianboy said:


> Hello, I'm planning to order some seeds from nirvana.. I'm confused because there are many websites.. seedboutique. com, nirvanashop.com etc.. which one is the real one? I'm planning to use an aerogarden to grow my babies.
> 
> This is my first time growing and I was planning to grow either ganja dwarf, lowryder # 2 or bubblelicious... any recommendations? thanks a lot!


I ordered Aurora Indica from Nirvanna and the arrived within 2 weeks in Cali.


----------



## nasd90 (Apr 10, 2009)

Yeah, I ordered from NIRVANA about the beginning of this year. 5 FEM Snow White & 5 FEM Venus and they came in about 10 days to U.S.

The seeds are righteous... and currently growing out of control. (check my grow journal if interested in Nirvana's Snow White & Venus)

They were tucked inside a Santa's cap which had lights on it and a battery pack. It was the weirdest product.

I'd recommend them to anyone, yet if I order again I'm going to try Attitude. Hell, I could use a free T-Shirt !


PEACE.


----------



## FollyFool (Apr 12, 2009)

My first purchase was from nirvana-shop.com basically $100 for 10 WW & 10 Bubblicious.The order took aprox 2 1/2-3 weeks.The bubblegum is flowering away!The widow?ALL turned male!I think nirvana did ok.But could have been a little better quality of seeds.I see they updated their website & selection.So I guess I will try them again?Not sure?But they did come through with no problems.Happy growing all!


----------



## nasd90 (Apr 12, 2009)

FollyFool said:


> My first purchase was from nirvana-shop.com basically $100 for 10 WW & 10 Bubblicious.The order took aprox 2 1/2-3 weeks.The bubblegum is flowering away!The widow?ALL turned male!I think nirvana did ok.But could have been a little better quality of seeds.I see they updated their website & selection.So I guess I will try them again?Not sure?But they did come through with no problems.Happy growing all!



I hear ya'... If you're going to go as far as purchasing seeds online illegally from where ever, and not purchase FEMINISED seeds the, well... to put it bluntly, you're wasting your freakin' time.

So, if you still feel the need to go this route then use the Banana peel method of turning your seeds Female,... that way, you have a better shot of having far less males.

Peace.


----------



## Raef (May 6, 2009)

oz eh, same here


----------



## jonblazing (May 12, 2009)

Raef said:


> oz eh, same here


 My nirvana seeds came within 10 days to CA both times this year. They're now turning into gorgeous distinctly different yummy plants. I dont know what this guys problem is in Vegas he must have given a wrong address or someone intercepted them both times. Sorry bout yer luck, but Nirvana is a good place to get seeds if you need good medicine.


----------



## bigbenzo420 (May 12, 2009)

jonblazing said:


> My nirvana seeds came within 10 days to CA both times this year. They're now turning into gorgeous distinctly different yummy plants. I dont know what this guys problem is in Vegas he must have given a wrong address or someone intercepted them both times. Sorry bout yer luck, but Nirvana is a good place to get seeds if you need good medicine.


 
Well my didnt asshole  I was just starting a thread on nirvana-shop.com when I ordered and this was the outcome, witch is no seeds. My final conclusion on nirvana-shop is some get them , some dont and I was the few that didnt get them. And yeah nirvana does have good genetics but remember nirvana-shop.com is not the only place that sells nirvana seeds I scored the strain I was looking 4 from the tude and saved $10 and got free seeds peace

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/nirvana-seeds-regular-cannabis-seeds-154-c.asp


----------



## andreicaadi (May 27, 2009)

Yeah I ordered too from nirvana shop.....in 6 days after they was shipped i recived my seeds.....I don't know the quality...but i will share here my experience...


----------



## Purplekrunchie (May 30, 2009)

I ordered Swiss cheese from Nirvana, and recieved them yesterday (friday), it took 10 days from the day they shipped. This is going to be a later outdoor start to add to the ones that are already outside, so I got them and ran to germ them asap. I had a good experience all around, including cust. service.
I do feel bad for the guy that didnt get his, as it does suck to wait for the mailman every day and walk away mumbling, "dammit I need my seeds" If we do this long enough, im sure we all will have some sort of horror story, no matter who we do buisness with, ive said it before and, I really hope for a day when our government(s) comes to its senses, and we can all share our seeds amongst one another without fear. Well im rambling, so anyways yall take care and happy growing.

Added May 31 - The seeds I started friday evening, 8/10 have already sprouted 32 hours after putting in rapid rooters, cheese must be a fast variety wow.


----------



## d3acon (Jun 29, 2009)

Ordered on 18th June, shipped on 24th June, recieved on 29th June.

Happy customer here


----------



## orangeade5 (Jun 29, 2009)

i ordered 10 northern lights 10 white widow and 5 fem ppp seeds from nirvana awhile back, the northern lights was some of the worst genetics i've ever seen, it didn't even turn out like weed, barely got me high, the white widow and ppp im coming up on week 5 of flowering, but they look pretty decent. i just got my package from attitude today though, i ordered the seeds on friday the june 19th and got them today, 6 business days total, got a pretty cool shirt, and my white berry, blue cheese, free blue hash and free blue widow seeds, attitude is definately the way to go and i've only used those 2 seed banks, but attitude completely blows nirvana out of the water


----------



## justsaymint (Jul 4, 2009)

i ordered seeds from nirvana about 3 months ago and nothing yet........... fuck nirvana


----------



## FollyFool (Jul 17, 2009)

My last order from Nirvana 10 Bubblicious,10 Papaya was in my hands in 9 days.This was my 5th order from them.I live in the southeast US & NEVER had any issues with getting what I paid for.100% germ rate too.Not to mention the bubblicious was the perfect smoke.Guess it's the luck of the draw?But I did notice when ordering.In the area where they ask how you heard about them? I wrote "Returning Customer"this helped speed up the shipping time.My very first order took over a month.But did finally come.Good luck & happy farming......


----------



## Nicok (Jul 17, 2009)

Hi everyone, i ordered from nirvana a couple of years ago. 2 orders, perfect delivery...ect
Now i am trying again...placed order, did bank transfer, money paid from my account...waiting...status still on waiting for payment...

I have tryed contacting nirvana support many times, no answer, website down, posted ticket, no answer...what is goin on? I have absolutely no way in contacting nirvana... how can they let this happen...been like this for weeks...

I am very patient, but i would at least like to hear from them, letting me know that they still exist on this planet...

Please if anyone has any information on whats going on with nirvana + support please let me know...

Peace! Happy Smoking/Growing!


----------



## stickyiky (Jul 17, 2009)

All I have to say is fuck the seedbanks out in the uk.! If you read around in riu you'll be able to find seeds in the USA! Yes keep your american dollar in the states and dont put money in those fools pockets. Im not gonna lie, I ordered from attitude 4 months ago and had no problems my order arrived in 9 days to Ma. USA. 4 ladies are flowering right now. 4 more weeks and out of my fucking tent they go replacing them with some kushes and that kind of nature. 

anyways best of luck with your ordering ventures and remember when u order in the usa you do not have to worry about customs opening your shit!!!!!!!!!

stickyiky


----------



## Nicok (Jul 17, 2009)

stickyiky said:


> All I have to say is fuck the seedbanks out in the uk.! If you read around in riu you'll be able to find seeds in the USA! Yes keep your american dollar in the states and dont put money in those fools pockets. Im not gonna lie, I ordered from attitude 4 months ago and had no problems my order arrived in 9 days to Ma. USA. 4 ladies are flowering right now. 4 more weeks and out of my fucking tent they go replacing them with some kushes and that kind of nature.
> 
> anyways best of luck with your ordering ventures and remember when u order in the usa you do not have to worry about customs opening your shit!!!!!!!!!
> 
> stickyiky


Thanks for the reply!

Thing is im in South Africa 

Anyways just came from the bank, found out they forgot to include my order number in the bank transfer...typical...

hopefully it will get sorted soon...

But still im still wondering why noone from nirvana has bothered to say hello...very bad customer service...

again, let me know if any of guys have been in contact with them and how.

Thank guys!


----------



## yelodrvr (Jul 29, 2009)

this is not intended to any particular person. so everybody feel free to join in on the bashing when I am finished.

I don't understand. you order a illegal package online. the company tells you right on the site, its illegal in your country but we will send it to you, they could be confiscated or held by customs but if you order we will send them. 
in the shipping FAQs it tell you that nirvana breeds seeds. they are not the postal service. the postal service in the U.S. cant even deliver my local mail correctly, except for the junk mail. so if a international package gets through I would consider my self real lucky in the U.S. well the last part is not in the FAQs. I added that.

international packages do go through customs. I know this for a fact. I used to work for a small package delivery company. I had to pick up straight from airplane right on the tarmac. many days I sat at the airport waiting on the plane just because customs was holding up U.S. postal parcels that we hauled on contract. not packages from the international shipping company I worked for. ours went through in bulk prearranged sample inspections. U.S. postal shipments are checked in a different manor. this is what I was told by my boss when asked why the plane was 3 hours late everyday.

then those who order during the busiest shipping season of the year. not only that, but doesn't most everybody take vacation around the holidays. don't you? these places you order from are not wal mart they don't have a staff of 100 employee like santas elf's just hammering out the seeds. 

I will bet my next harvest (nirvanas ww it in the mail lol) that half the reason they go on vacation during this time is because the postal services are so fucked up during this time of years it not worth shipping one seed verse the amount of seeds the postal service will lose. 

why don't you call the post office and demand your seeds. tell them you have a very important package of white widow and its imperative you get them now. if they don't respond threaten them and see where that gets you.

the people I really like are the ones that order on Saturday then get confused when the email conformation goes through for the payment. but the shipping to final destination conformation does not come through till Tuesday. do you really think when you hit the submit button on the web page that the girl at the counter entered you payment, then walked the order back to the stock boy. its automated man!! you payment transaction is total separate. a hole different company handling that transaction. a computer man! the reason it did not ship yet is because its Saturday!!!! when Joe stock boy gets back to work on Monday he will package it.send you the conformation that it has been shipped to final destination, then he hides it till Tuesday BECAUSE HE TRYING TO FUCK WITH YOU. or maybe they only ship from the shop on Tuesday and Fridays. its in the FAQS man!!

lets see who left, the ones who get pissed because their illegal international package did not get there in 10 days. so they send a email to the breeder and not the post office, threatning not to buy anymore from them and badmouth to everyone on the web. then are shocked they never get resent. 

lets just say Joe stock boy fucked up and then the person you just just pissed off because off the nasty email, goes to investigate and finds the problem. 
what do you think they are going to do now. rush them right out to you. I know what I would do. id take them home a grow them and think about you every time I puffed. better yet maybe I would fuck with you and lead you on for awhile and see how many nasty message I can get out of you. they have allot of time on there hand since they are not actually shipping any seeds and ripping EVERYONE OFF?

wake up people the fucking world does not revolve around our seed purchase. just our brains when we think of what those bean are going to lead to.


benzo man, I think someone is on to you and hacking your mailbox man. think a little closer to you and not the seed co. friends, people you said shit too, the mail man. is that fucker delivering mail to the house all red-eyed and eating potato chips man? 

seriously though sorry to hear about your luck with nirvana I don't think its them though. unless you pissed Alice off or something. I got 5 fem wonder woman 10 white widow, and 5 fem ppp coming. give me a safe addy and I will I send you a few and you can see what their seeds are about. I am happy. I have not grown any other breeders. YET!!! just to damn afraid to order from anybody else and experience what you have.


here is the what just happened to me and how they handled it.
07/25/09 6:38pm
I ordered 1 x White Widow (WW) = $39.92 1 x Wonder Woman (5 seeds) (WW-f5) = $36.60 march 2 2009. this would have been the 3rd order from nirvana. I have successfully gremenated every seed from the other orders. the ww and ww-f5 not one seed cracked. just to be sure it was not my environment I gremed 15 seeds from my own stock and they all gremed in 2 days with the paper towel method. I understand you get people that blame their lack of experience on your seeds. I assure you this is not the case. I have tried to log back on through the account I purchased the seeds from but it not longer exists. I assume this is due to the move and or web site update. I really hope we can fix this situation. I do not want to have to find a new breeder, because there will be more orders if we can fix this. I also feel I should tell you that the seeds where the tiniest seeds I have ever seen or received from nirvana

the response 7/28/09 12:26

Hi ,

I'm very sorry to hear you've had such a poor performance from these seeds. As you say, that is quite unlike the quality you should be able to expect from us. 

I would like to rectify this situation, so if you could please send me your postal address, I will have some replacements sent out to you as soon as possible.

Peace,

my response with the addy 12/28/09 12:57am

thanks you. I knew nirvana was a stand up shop. just to show my appreciation and that I am as standup as nirvana I will make the place another order today. if you chose you can add the replacements to the order. id like to thank you personally Alice you answered in 1 day. 



Alice 

her response and 5 min later I had email conformation on delivery.
7/29/09 10:09am
Hello ,

Thanks for your very gracious reply and your new order.
I have sent the info to the shipping department, and they will either send everything in one go, or put the new order in one envelope and the old in another, but in either case, your seeds should be shipped shortly.

Wishing you happy harvesting!

Peace,
Alice


----------



## Nicok (Jul 30, 2009)

Nice!
My seeds are on their way, just need to be patient.
Thanks for the reply!


----------



## mipbar (Aug 19, 2009)

My first grow was an indoor mix, 5 seed, feminized order. 1 plant my cat ate at seedling stage, and 1 plant turned into a 100% male. In the meantime, I ordered 10 more feminized seeds, White Widow and Blue Mystic. Both orders arrived fine.

I contacted Alice at Nirvana about the male seed, and she said they would send a replacement. Never received it. I asked her again about it, she said she would send a replacement one more time. Never received it.

Unfortunately, I guess I'm done with nirvana. I would have liked to try some Jock Horror and a couple others, but after the male plant, and two failed attempts at retribution, I guess I'll stick with other shops, like greenhouse seeds etc through attitude.


----------



## mipbar (Aug 19, 2009)

yelodrvr said:


> this is not intended to any particular person. so everybody feel free to join in on the bashing when I am finished.
> 
> I don't understand. you order a illegal package online. the company tells you right on the site, its illegal in your country but we will send it to you, they could be confiscated or held by customs but if you order we will send them.
> in the shipping FAQs it tell you that nirvana breeds seeds. they are not the postal service. the postal service in the U.S. cant even deliver my local mail correctly, except for the junk mail. so if a international package gets through I would consider my self real lucky in the U.S. well the last part is not in the FAQs. I added that.
> ...


 

Was all that a sentence? An english sentence?


----------



## northwoodsmoker (Aug 19, 2009)

the widowman said:


> yea nirvana are a bit slow but i got what i ordered no problems. 100% germ rate.


 ive had no prblem receiving my shit from Nirvana but my germ rate sux.. outta 9 seeds i got two plants.. how fucking sad but they are making up for it.. so thats cool


----------



## dahaker (Aug 21, 2009)

got my seeds today 9 days from shipping! germinating now


----------



## morganmegan (Aug 21, 2009)

Never had a problem and everything I paid for I received. I use Nirvana and Attitude and no problems....ever recommend both


----------



## justsaymint (Dec 20, 2009)

i wonder if this dude ever got his seeds


----------



## diesel7309 (Nov 5, 2010)

all i can say is nirvana are easyly one of the best seed banks out there,,for your seeds not to come is probably a mistake you have made yourself,nirvana customer support is amazing.in all my time buying seeds nirvana will always get my money...really hate haters...


----------



## 1gamma45 (Feb 6, 2011)

My Exp with Nirvana.

Ordered 1 pack of 5 Fem White Widow 4 germed 1 was a male.

Ordered 1 pack of 10 reg White castle gave 2 away to a friend 6 germed 5 were males

Ordered AK/48 from Nirvana 2 packs of 5 fems around Sept 2010. 5months later I got my order post marked 1 2011 after I was told twice my order was shipped in Sept and must have been lost too bad thanks for your cash.

Sorry these guys suck balls. They are too incunsistant and would rether lie and place blame on the buyer then addmit they ran out of seeds or never even bothered to ship them.


Tude all the way.


----------



## xxnickbxx89 (Aug 28, 2011)

i ordered 5 bubblicious seeds from nirvanashop. they sais 7-15 business days and i got em in 8. had a 100% germ rate and they r in the veging stage right now. so far growth is good, germination was quick. Stealth was amazing too, they are very clever ill give em that lol


----------



## ghantron (Sep 1, 2011)

there genetics aren't the best but they are relatively quick and inconspicuous as well as reasonably priced. Pop a cbunch and your bound to find one good one. like a Charizard in a booster pack!


----------



## Marlboro47 (Sep 2, 2011)

I ordered 1 pack of regular northernlights. contacted them and told them their plants sucked and got a free pack 

Ill be buying from them again.


----------



## 404NotFound (Sep 3, 2011)

Ordered BlackJack fem seeds from Nirvana on 8-27-2011, got them today 09-03-2011. Very stealthy with nice little gift I've been needing for a while. A week from order day and 3 days from shipping day. Nice and swift. Would recommend again.


----------



## Florida's Finest (Sep 6, 2011)

Ordered from Nirvana Sept. 24th arrived in S.W.Florida today the 7th of Sept. Three packs of ten..Whitewidow, Kaya Gold & Lowrider..All seeds look good no broken or smashed seeds...Arrived in plain white bubble type pack....I will follow up on the grow and quality..Thanks Rick


----------



## Trauma687 (Sep 8, 2011)

Ordered 10 master kush seeds and they were here in about a week in some real creative packaging. Of those 10 7 germinated and at this point i have 3 healthy ladies in full flower. It has been resilient with my learning curve and looks great.


----------



## drekoushranada (Sep 8, 2011)

I have the AK-48 going and its awesome!


----------



## beginner.legal.growop (Sep 26, 2011)

ordered 5 fem bubblelicious

waiting for payment- 2011-09-21 04:49:11
paid- 2011-09-21 04:51:08
packaging department- 2011-09-22 04:55:02
ready to be shipped- 2011-09-22 13:14:25
shipped- 2011-09-24 15:16:02

I am hoping to receive them in the next few days, I will be checking the mail everyday!

I also ordered master kush seeds a couple days ago with a debit card, it says paid, it says the package is in the department, but on my bank statement there is no charge. I paid for the bubblelicious with a credit card and that showed up within 2 days. anys heres how the master kush delivery is going:

waiting for payment- 2011-09-26 02:14:02
paid- 2011-09-26 02:19:06
packaging department- 2011-09-27 02:20:03

I have made a decision about there response time and it is very fast. As you can see they packaged most of my stuff fairly quickly!

I will be updating in the next few days when I receive them.


----------



## beginner.legal.growop (Oct 5, 2011)

Received my bubblelicious seeds from nirvana oct 2nd. got a cool little "treat" with them. Still waiting for the master kush. Also only germ'd 2 seeds so far, both sprouted withing 24 hours! Love it!


----------



## beginner.legal.growop (Oct 6, 2011)

Just received my master kush seeds two days ago.  Love this place, although they sent me the same free gift thing twice.

forgot to add this gift is theeeeeee perfect keep place for the seeds during the trip, the container is not hard. My only hint is it is something made out of hemp , wrapped in bubble wrap. When I opened it the first package I could not find the seeds and threw the gift on the counter out of frustration, but then I thought about it went back and looked again in the places I did not notice inside the gift. Boom I got em, the bubblicious seeds were small, but all I really care about is darkness and tiger stripes, which both the master kush and bubblelicious seeds have. The bubblelicious says it is a smaller plant and the seeds are small, the master kush says it is a larger plant (medium-tall) and the seeds are larger, not sure if this has anything to do with seed size, but it is a theory of mine.

Anyways all the seeds germ'd and sprouted, one thing I noticed, huge stems even from birth! I know a larger stem means larger nugs, because the plant can hold more weight.

My rating is an A.


----------



## klitwestwood (Mar 28, 2013)

i have ordered 6 times off nirvana and recieved them all within 10 days.the products are excellent and so is the customer service.im sorry this gentleman had such a bad experience but as everyone has said.you are ordering illegal products.usually if custums intercept the seeds nirvana replace them free of charge.i have nothing but good to say about them and they have my buisness for life. patience is a virtue and manners are free.im very sure if you spoke to cs through the weed portal pollitly your outcome would have been a lot different.


----------



## Happyhappy425 (Aug 16, 2013)

I've ordered once, about to place my second.. Took a while for the seeds the first time, I think it was around a US holiday so the mail/customs took longer. I got two orders of 5 females (Urban Poison and Papaya). They all germ'd in like 24 hours (paper towel method). One didn't make it when put in Coco, all females!! No herms, great stuff.. My dog ate two  so now I have 7.. Beautiful plants!!! I'm pretty sure they accidentally sent me 10 Papaya by mistake.. All look the same, but I hadn't read anyone else have that issue, kind of weird, but I contacted them and they credited me for another order.. stoked.. great peeps from what I've seen so far.


----------



## newGrows (Nov 9, 2013)

Ordered some seeds and a germ kit and some other completely legal stuffs. On september 26th. Nothing came. It is now Nov 9th. Still too early to tell for certain that I was taken for some cash... luckily I did this test run before doing my full order for all my friends. Wish I could recommend them but since I have nothing to show so far...


----------



## J2M3S (Nov 10, 2013)

Why are you not communicating with them about your order?


----------



## harris hawk (Nov 10, 2013)

They have a great "customer service" and AJ will always answer any question you have rate them a 10 out of 10!!!


----------



## frank6675 (Nov 29, 2013)

bigbenzo420 said:


> Hey every one Im Bigbenzo420 anywayz Ive decided 2 start this thread on www.nirvana-shop.com and rate my expierence with them.
> 
> Nirvana-shop.com review
> 
> I purchased from then several months ago. I did not receive anything when I contacted them they said I had to wait after four weeks (convenient since you cant reach to your credit card company to dispute).. I filed a complaint they claim that they resent but only a fraction of what I ordered they said we should both split the lose Funny since the only one loosing is me, anyway I wait and wait never received anything wrote to them again and they cancelled my account. awesome place to order from if you want to give your money away for nothing.


----------

